# Steven universe Garnet fusion theory



## foussiremix (Mar 9, 2015)

Do you think Garnet is a fusion


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 9, 2015)

Because i was thinking when i saw the promo of jail break.
There was a gem named saphirre   and she kinda looked like garnet.


----------



## Twylyght (Mar 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;0q-RSGsTI-0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0q-RSGsTI-0[/video]

This part made me smile.  They did such a good job with this.  It shows you everything you need to know about Garnet.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 16, 2015)

Like most, I thought Garnet was just Garnet. 

Then _Jailbreak_ happened.

Now it makes perfect sense to why Garnet reacted with such joy after seeing the results of Steven's and Connie's virtually flawless fusion.

Also, it appears that Gems can do Fusion within Fusions.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 16, 2015)

That means  There could be giant gems on the homeworld because there could be fusions like garnet.
Garnet is a special fusion because i think.
More relationship= much stable
When you look at malachite , malachite looks horrible because lapis and jasper dont fit each other

My birthstone is ruby and i have hair like ruby .(coincidence)


----------

